# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی از درامد روانشناس بالینی  اگه استاد دانشگاه هم باشه خبر داره همینطور از درامد

## samsam

دکترای نورساینس و نور سایکوٖلوژی یا همون درآمد  *علوم اعصاب شناختی  و یا از درامد ع**صب‌روانشناسی*

----------


## samsam

upupupupupup

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## rezagmi

> دکترای نورساینس و نور سایکوٖلوژی یا همون درآمد  *علوم اعصاب شناختی  و یا از درامد ع**صب‌روانشناسی*


اساتید دانشگاه 5 6 تومن میگیرن دیگه
روانشناس بالینی از مطبش هم درمیاره 
نوروساینس رو نمیدونم دقیق فقط ی نفر میشناسم اونم استاد دانشکده علوم نوین تبریزه فکر کنم همون حقوق تدریس رو میگیره

----------


## samsam

UP

----------


## samsam

UP

----------


## samsam

up

----------

